# How about a Sentra B-15 Rally Car?



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

Hi everyone!

I would like to know your opinion about the Sentra B-15 with SR20DE engine for a rally competition.

As you can see in my profile I have a P11 modified for my local rally competition (proudly I can say that we finished on 1st place on 2002 competition), and for this year I'm planning to modify a 
B-15 for rally.

Does anyone know about a Sentra B-15 that is actually participating in a rally competition?

Any info is highly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

There is a Sentra Spec-v that is competing in the rally's, you should check out b15.net, or is it b15sentra.net They have an articale on it.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Why not use a B13 SE-R or NX2000 for rally?? Lighter weight, and better handling. Plus it will cost you ALOT less to get the car


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

I am currently building a B14 US Spec 200sx SE-R into a Scca Club Rally. The only problem I am running into is suspension bits for B14. I would love to rally a B15 if I had the sponsors with enough money...

rick


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Edit - double post owns me.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I don't know of any B15s but there are a number of B13s in North America that do quite well in their class. I personally would build a B13 before I used a B15, but I seem to have a bias toward the B13s.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *I don't know of any B15s but there are a number of B13s in North America that do quite well in their class. I personally would build a B13 before I used a B15, but I seem to have a bias toward the B13s. *


SCC's Dave Coleman runs a B15 SE-R in SCCA pro-rally with a great deal of sucess on the west coast. The B15 is a fast competitive rally car.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

I know that the B13 is a great car, but due to commercial matters I need to run a car that is on sale now, and in Chile the B13 has a GA16DNE engine and is under the class I compete. (1601-2000 cc N/A). 

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

What class do they run in the US? Here a B15 SE-R would be in P4 against WRXs, 2.5 RSs and AWD Talon/Eclipses.

Edit - Unless they have certain mods that would put them in Group 2, the more or less "Open" class for 2wd.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *What class do they run in the US? Here a B15 SE-R would be in P4 against WRXs, 2.5 RSs and AWD Talon/Eclipses. *


That's REALLY unfair. Sentra doesn't have 4wd like the rest


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

Don't they get tagged in there for LSD? I know past SE-R's have had that "issue" in AutoX.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

In the Scca Rally.. Production and Production Gt class cars are allowed to upgrade to a LSD. So it works out great that the SE-R comes equipped.


----------

